# [UK] "MMS konnte nicht zugestellt werden" Regulierer attaggiert Spanier



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2009)

*Service Provider *  Tanla Mobile Limited, London
*Infomation Provider *  Global Port SL, Spain
*Service Name *  Global Port Chat Service, Virtual chat service
*Breaches upheld against *  Global Port SL, Spain
*Procedure * Standard   *Summary *
 PhonepayPlus received 39 complaints regarding a service operating on shortcode 80018. These complaints related to a virtual chat service called Global Port Chat Service. The Information Provider’s service was brought to the attention of PhonepayPlus by the Service Provider prior to an investigation because the shortcode had appeared on the Service Provider’s internal complaints system.
 Complainants stated that they had been misled into entering the service by responding to an unsolicited marketing text message that read as follows:
*‘free msg.: m-box info: one mms could not be delivered. As soon as your mobile will be ready to receive send Yes. To stop send END.Helpline 08719182290(1,5 GBP/SMS)*
 When complainants replied ‘Yes’ to the message they were automatically entered into a virtual chat service and charged £1.50 for each text message they sent, including when they sent a text message which only contained the word ‘END’
 PhonepayPlus formed the view that this contravened the PhonepayPlus Code of Practice (11th Edition Amended April 2008  (‘the Code’), and raised the following potential breaches under the Code: 


 Paragraph 5.2 - Legality
 Paragraph 5.4.1a – Fairness (Misleading)
 Paragraph 5.4.1b – Fairness (Unfair Advantage)
 Paragraph 5.7.1 – Pricing Information (Cost)
Paragraph 5.8 – Contact Information
Paragraph 5.14 – ‘STOP’ Command
Paragraph 7.3.3 – Virtual Chat Services
 The Tribunal upheld breaches of paragraphs 5.2, 5.4.1a, 5.7.1, 5.8, 5.14 and 7.3.3 of the Code. The Tribunal did not uphold a breach of paragraph 5.4.1b of the Code. The Tribunal considered the case to be very serious, issued a Formal Reprimand and imposed a £50,000 fine. The Tribunal also ordered that claims for refunds are to be paid by the Information Provider for the full amount spent by users, except where there is good cause to believe that such claims are not valid.


GLOBAL PORT SL in Spanien? kennt wohl keiner, oder? 
Ich schon. Natürlich.
computrabajo.es/bt-empd-globalport.htm

Die gute Gr* arbeitete früher in Hannover. Ich weiß, wo, aber ich sag's nicht 

sms-hero.de/Imprint

PS: Der Herr S*D* arbeitete da auch
Er soll inzwischen Geschäftsführer ("adm. unico") sein
Clipmobile - Impressum - Die Firma Clipmobile stellt Erotik Handy Videos zum Downloaden bereit. - Erotik Handy Clips

Domain information of clipmo.de | domaincrawler.com
Domain information of sms-hero.de | domaincrawler.com

gebrauchtwagen.tv/impressum.asp



In Deutschland soll es ja zunehmend schwer sein, mit SMS-Chats Geld zu ergverdienen


----------



## katzenjens (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: [UK] "MMS konnte nicht zugestellt werden" Regulierer attaggiert Spanier*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> In Deutschland soll es ja zunehmend schwer sein, mit SMS-Chats Geld zu ergverdienen



Aber nicht unmöglich. Folgende SMS ist letztens auf dem Handy meiner Partnerin aufgeschlagen. Gleiches Spiel wie in UK, nur werden in Deutschland dank einer Regulierungsbehörde sowie eines Ministeriums für Verbraucherschutz, welche beide den Namen nicht verdient haben, keine Konsequenzen folgen.

Die Betroffenen werden weiterhin jammern. Die Mobilfunkanbieter verlangen trotz fehlender Rechtsgrundlage ihr Geld und machen sich zu willigen Gesellen der "Anbieter", welche sich hinter Firmengeflechten weltweit verstecken. Und kein Anwalt wird sich hineinknien, da der Streitwert zu gering ist. Aber die Menge machts.

Aufgrund dieser Tatsache kann ich nur noch von Laufzeitverträgen abraten.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: [UK] "MMS konnte nicht zugestellt werden" Regulierer attaggiert Spanier*

Der Sinn, hier immer wieder internationale Meldungen zu in Deutschland identisch auftauchenden Betrugsphänomenen zu posten, besteht darin, mit der Mär aufzuräumen, dass der Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland angeblich so weit entwickelt ist (und bloß nicht weiter entwickelt werden darf, um innovative Dienste nicht zu sehr zu behindern)

*DAS IST NÄMLICH GLATT GELOGEN*
Das müssten halt Betroffene den zuständigen Politikern sagen - am besten mit Unterstützung der Medien.

*Gauner soll man Gauner nennen* sagt der nette Herr Wickert von den Tagesthemen - und Lügner soll man Lügner nennen.


----------



## katzenjens (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: [UK] "MMS konnte nicht zugestellt werden" Regulierer attaggiert Spanier*

[Vorsicht, off-topic-Gefahr!]
Es ist schon komisch, dass gerade weil in Deutschland alles bis ins Detail reglementiert ist, dieses plötzlich dazu führt, dass keinerlei Schutzmechanismen mehr greifen. Ein Betrüger darf nur Betrüger genannt werden, wenn er wegen Betruges verurteilt wurde. Und auch dann nur unter bestimmten Umständen. Und wenn man vor Betrug warnt, bekommt man ratzfatz Abmahnungen wegen Geschäftsschädigung. Verbraucherschützer befinden sich schon fast mit einem Bein im Knast oder in der Insolvenz.

Ein Beispiel aus einer ganz anderen Ecke:
Ich war oft in Grossbritannien, erstmal fiel mir auf, es gibt dort weniger Verkehrsschilder. Zweitens, vor gefährlichen Kurven steht ein Schild "SLOW !" In Deutschland wird die Kurve analysiert und eine entsprechende Tempobegrenzung aufgestellt.

Nun kommt jemand von der Strasse ab... *bumms*.
Es kommt vor Gericht. In GB: "Da sind sie wohl zu schnell gefahren, gelle? Ihr Pech!" In Deutschland: Sachverständiger prüft mit aufwendigen Tests, wie schnell der Fahrer war. Wenn er schneller war als auf dem Schild steht, bekommt er ein Knöllchen. Wenn nicht, muss die Gemeinde den Schaden zahlen. Krank oder?

Kurz und gut, der gesunde Menschenverstand kommt in Deutschland unter die Räder. Nicht nur bei den Entscheidern, sondern auch bei den Konsumenten. Um wieder zurückzukommen auf das Thema...

Ich habe mehrere Handynummern, einige seit über 10 Jahren und ich persönlich habe erst einen Pinganruf bekommen. Meine Partnerin bekommt zwar öfter Pings, SMS und Anrufe. Sie weiss jedoch, was zu tun ist... nämlich entweder ignorieren oder barsch abweisen. Auch deswegen ist ihr noch nix passiert.

Ach ja, und niemand von uns macht bei Gewinnspielen mit, wo man Handynummer angeben muss.

Somit haben die Opfer einen massgeblichen Anteil am Erfolg der Geschichte... wie auch immer.

Jens


----------

